# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  who to Love

## LARKI

Dont love 1 :duno; 
Dont love 2 :wink: 
Love the one :hug1: 
Who loves u
 :up;

----------


## Sporadic

I love my love
Sweet, shy, and innocent.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I love my friends and familiy  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

dekh ne mein hai hasen rehte hai yahi kahin .. kho gaye phirta hoon yahan wahan le k apne dil or jaan dhondha sara jahan kia janey wo hai kahan :dj;

----------


## manni9

I love Pakistan  :Smile:

----------


## S0nu

> I love Pakistan


Waaaaaaah! dear tooh tu cheeta laga hai  :Smile:  ..lekin luv woh nahi ...laila majjanoo wala hai... :givefl; kyoon miss sahi kaha hai mein ne...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Qambar

> Originally Posted by manni9 @ November 30th 2005, 2:50 am
> 
> I love Pakistan 
> 
> 
> Waaaaaaah! dear tooh tu cheeta laga hai   ..lekin luv woh nahi ...laila majjanoo wala hai... :givefl; kyoon miss sahi kaha hai mein ne...


Who is laila majjanoo???
Love is always love chahay wo jis se marzi ho.

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

i love my mother
and
elektra

----------


## Roshni

pathar ke Khuda, pathar ke sanam, Pathar hi k insaan paaye hain
tum shehr-e-mohabbat kehte ho, hum jaan bacha kar aaye hain :ye; :ye;

----------


## Roshni

> I love my love
> Sweet, shy, and innocent.


Sporadic I bet My love is maasoomer than your's :ye; :ye; :wink:

----------


## Kainaat

> Originally Posted by manni9 @ November 30th 2005, 2:50 am
> 
> I love Pakistan 
> 
> 
> Waaaaaaah! dear tooh tu cheeta laga hai   ..lekin luv woh nahi ...laila majjanoo wala hai... :givefl; kyoon miss sahi kaha hai mein ne...


Sonu Maani miss nahin Mr hai :rolling;

----------


## manni9

> pathar ke Khuda, pathar ke sanam, Pathar hi k insaan paaye hain
> tum shehr-e-mohabbat kehte ho, hum jaan bacha kar aaye hain :ye; :ye;


should i say something :mrgreen:

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by S0nu @ Wed Nov 30, 2005 10:50 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by manni9 @ November 30th 2005, 2:50 am
> 
> ...


tou iss main loot poot hone ki kya baat hea :P

----------


## Kainaat

lo Mr ko miss bana diya, is mein loot poot hone wali baat nahin to kya tone wali baat hai :rolling;

----------


## Sporadic

:rolling;
manni aur miss lolz :rolling;

----------


## Kainaat

dekha Maani Faisal bhai ka bhi yehi haal hai :rolling;

----------


## Sporadic

i m still rolling with laugh sobia :rolling;

----------


## Kainaat

same here :rolling;

----------


## Sporadic

:rolling; :rolling; :rolling; :rolling; :rolling; :rolling; :rolling; :rolling; :rolling; :rolling; :rolling;

----------


## Kainaat

Maani hamara hasna dekh kar rona na shuru karna :rolling; :rolling;

----------


## Sporadic

lolz roye ga tou lazmi bechara (shorry manni) 
:rolling; :rolling;

----------


## Kainaat

na roya to rula deinge :rolling;

----------


## manni9

main dekh raha hoon ke loogh appne haalon per taras nahi khaate,ab sub say bud la loonga aur start Sonu say ho ga :P  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

:rolling;

kar lo koshish  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

> Originally Posted by Roshni @ Thu Dec 01, 2005 10:14 am
> 
> pathar ke Khuda, pathar ke sanam, Pathar hi k insaan paaye hain
> tum shehr-e-mohabbat kehte ho, hum jaan bacha kar aaye hain :ye; :ye;
> 
> 
> should i say something  :mrgreen:


yes yes pleaaaaaaase kahiye :ye;

----------


## Roshni

> :rolling;
> manni aur miss lolz :rolling;


 :applaud; :P

----------


## Sporadic

:rolling;

@ roshni aik tou becharay ko miss banaya, doosra calp kar rahi ho,

@ manni, aayo na yaar plz i am waiting badla lo na lolz

----------


## Qambar

Manni yahan tou saray :rolling; ho rahay hain tou main bhi :rolling; :rolling; :rolling; :rolling;

----------


## Sporadic

lo manni qambar nay bhi tumharay zakhmo per nimak chidak diya hai :rolling;

----------


## Roshni

:hiya2; :dj; :drums; :guitar; :smileydance; :nanner; :cooldance; 

well log yahan rolling in khushi, i'll be partying in khushi :lol: :lol: 

 :hiya2; :dj; :drums; :guitar; :smileydance; :nanner; :cooldance;

----------


## Sporadic

carry on roshni :rolling;

----------


## Roshni

uhhanh, care to join me?

----------


## Kainaat

Maani badle ka kya hua :rolling;

Waise ab Maani Mr se Miss ho gaya hai isko Maani nahin Maami kehna chahiye :rolling; :rolling;

----------


## Sporadic

OK

----------


## Roshni

> Maani badle ka kya hua :rolling;
> 
> Waise ab Maani Mr se Miss ho gaya hai isko Maani nahin Maami kehna chahiye :rolling; :rolling;


oye khullam khulla Manni ki bisti...  :Embarrassment:  lets party people with me and Sporadic :ye;

 :hiya2; :dj; :drums; :guitar; :smileydance; :nanner; :cooldance; :hiya2; :dj; :drums; :guitar; :smileydance; :nanner; :cooldance; :hiya2; :dj; :drums; :guitar; :smileydance; :nanner; :cooldance; :hiya2; :dj; :drums; :guitar; :smileydance; :nanner; :cooldance;

----------


## Sporadic

> Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Thu Dec 01, 2005 11:52 pm
> 
> Maani badle ka kya hua :rolling;
> 
> Waise ab Maani Mr se Miss ho gaya hai isko Maani nahin Maami kehna chahiye :rolling; :rolling;
> 
> 
> oye khullam khulla Manni ki bisti...    lets party people with me and Sporadic :ye;
> 
>  :hiya2;  :dj;  :drums;  :guitar;  :smileydance;  :nanner;  :cooldance;  :hiya2;  :dj;  :drums;  :guitar;  :smileydance;  :nanner;  :cooldance;  :hiya2;  :dj;  :drums;  :guitar;  :smileydance;  :nanner;  :cooldance;  :hiya2;  :dj;  :drums;  :guitar;  :smileydance;  :nanner;  :cooldance;


Manni say maami very gud 

lets party freindZ :hiya2; :dj; :drums; :guitar; :smileydance; :nanner; :cooldance; :hiya2; :dj; :drums; :guitar; :smileydance; :nanner; :cooldance; :hiya2; :dj; :drums; :guitar; :smileydance; :nanner; :cooldance; :hiya2; :dj; :drums; :guitar; :smileydance; :nanner; :cooldance;

----------


## Roshni

> Originally Posted by Roshni @ Fri Dec 02, 2005 12:56 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Thu Dec 01, 2005 11:52 pm
> 
> ...


yar now Manni has to say something here werna we cannot resume the fun :ye;

----------


## Sporadic

yeah manni ohh sorry maami plz add some thing here plzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Roshni

> yeah manni ohh sorry maami plz add some thing here plzzzzzzzzzzzz


aaj shayad manni ka PC kharab hogaya hai werna to reply aa hi jata kahin na kahin se, lets c what he has to say now in badla :ye;

:rolling;  :rolling;

----------


## Sporadic

poori tiyari k saath aayengay maami ji dekh laina aap

----------


## Roshni

> poori tiyari k saath aayengay maami ji dekh laina aap


tayyari as in bullet proof jacket, pistols, sword waghera?


:rolling;  :rolling;

----------


## Sporadic

tou aur kia woh jokes ki barsaaat karay ga

----------


## Roshni

> tou aur kia woh jokes ki barsaaat karay ga


u meant to say ke he has some stock of jokes? 


:rolling;  :rolling;

----------


## Sporadic

yeah he already has a stock of jokes and im sure he is getting some more stuff

----------


## Roshni

O interesting stuff I found about you today by Sporadic, Manni, you are doing very unusual stuff there, well keep it up :P
:rolling;

----------


## Kainaat

Kya patah baita ro raha ho :rolling;

----------


## Roshni

nahi ab itta bhi masoom nahi Manni :ye;

----------


## Qambar

> :hiya2;  :dj;  :drums;  :guitar;  :smileydance;  :nanner;  :cooldance; 
> 
> well log yahan rolling in khushi, i'll be partying in khushi  :lol:  :lol: 
> 
>  :hiya2;  :dj;  :drums;  :guitar;  :smileydance;  :nanner;  :cooldance;


Roshni itna bhi khush nahin hotay, manni becharay  :Frown:  key dil per pata nahin kia guzar rahi hai :P

----------


## Kainaat

> nahi ab itta bhi masoom nahi Manni :ye;


rone se masoomiyat ka kya taluq :thinking;

----------


## Qambar

Masoom bachay hi choti choti baton per rote hain naa  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

Sorry kall ittni sari classes thin ke time hi nahi milla now m back  :Big Grin: 
kerlo kerlo sub jub chuinty ki mooth aati hea tou uss ke bhi per nikal hi aate hain.Aur wese bhi ittne saare mil ker mera kuch nahi bigard sakke  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

tou maami zara tyar ho jao
aur badlay ka kia houa

----------


## Roshni

> Sorry kall ittni sari classes thin ke time hi nahi milla now m back 
> kerlo kerlo sub jub chuinty ki mooth aati hea tou uss ke bhi per nikal hi aate hain.Aur wese bhi ittne saare mil ker mera kuch nahi bigard sakke


hmm Manni ka bigaarnay k liye Roshni hi kafi hai :P
:rolling; :rolling;

----------


## manni9

> tou maami zara tyar ho jao
> aur badlay ka kia houa


yaar problem yeh hea ke abhi taak mere level per aap sub mil ker bhi nahi aae ab bachon say badlla lena acha nahi lagra ha,:P :whistle;

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by manni9 @ Fri Dec 02, 2005 1:05 am
> 
> Sorry kall ittni sari classes thin ke time hi nahi milla now m back 
> kerlo kerlo sub jub chuinty ki mooth aati hea tou uss ke bhi per nikal hi aate hain.Aur wese bhi ittne saare mil ker mera kuch nahi bigard sakke 
> 
> 
> hmm Manni ka bigaarnay k liye Roshni hi kafi hai :P
> :rolling; :rolling;


ha ha ha Shubo/Gulabo kis naam say pukaron ya naam hea tumhara :P
she is a dreamer  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

haan manni pehlay roshni say do do haath karlo, tumharay liye tou wohi kaafi hai, aur agar woh nakaam rahi tou hum beech main aayain gay

----------


## manni9

> haan manni pehlay roshni say do do haath karlo, tumharay liye tou wohi kaafi hai, aur agar woh nakaam rahi tou hum beech main aayain gay


me ke liye chahe roshni aae ya andhera ,mera kuch nahi bigard saktta /ti  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

> Originally Posted by Roshni @ Fri Dec 02, 2005 1:10 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by manni9 @ Fri Dec 02, 2005 1:05 am
> 
> ...


don't compell me to call Reshma here, cuz you don't wana find urself hanged in the midst of some public street :P :combat;

----------


## Kainaat

Maani khushfehmiyan bahot hain tumhe  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

> Maani khushfehmiyan bahot hain tumhe


hmm with double double ghalat fehmiyan :ye; :ye;

:rolling;

----------


## Kainaat

haan aur kya :rolling;

----------


## Sporadic

tou koi nahi roshni 
manni say mil kar nibar laingay lolz

----------


## manni9

> Maani khushfehmiyan bahot hain tumhe


no iss main self confidence ka naam detta hoon  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Fri Dec 02, 2005 1:20 am
> 
> Maani khushfehmiyan bahot hain tumhe 
> 
> 
> hmm with double double ghalat fehmiyan :ye; :ye;
> 
> :rolling;


  :Embarrassment:  mujhe Ghalatfehmian  :Embarrassment: 
jee nahi m the best 8-) 
jk  :Wink:

----------


## Sporadic

oye hoye manni itna garoor???
lolz acha nahi hota itna garoor

----------


## manni9

> oye hoye manni itna garoor???
> lolz acha nahi hota itna garoor


Garoor sirf un logon per suite kerta hea jo iss kabil hoote hain,herre gheere natu khere nahi  :Big Grin:  :mrgreen:

----------


## Kainaat

> Originally Posted by Roshni @ Fri Dec 02, 2005 1:21 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Fri Dec 02, 2005 1:20 am
> 
> ...


 :duno; :duno; :duno;

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by manni9 @ Fri Dec 02, 2005 11:09 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Roshni @ Fri Dec 02, 2005 1:21 pm
> 
> ...


ab aap ko kya ho gaya  :Big Grin: 
it was a joke  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sporadic

> Originally Posted by Sporadic @ Fri Dec 02, 2005 2:10 pm
> 
> oye hoye manni itna garoor???
> lolz acha nahi hota itna garoor
> 
> 
> Garoor sirf un logon per suite kerta hea jo iss kabil hoote hain,herre gheere natu khere nahi    :mrgreen:


ab tum ghussa kha gaye ho, lolz
yeh tou tum nay saaar phonka hai

----------


## Kainaat

> Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Fri Dec 02, 2005 2:14 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by manni9 @ Fri Dec 02, 2005 11:09 am
> 
> ...


Shukar hai khudh hi maan gaye joke tha, mujhe kehna nahin parha :rolling;

----------


## manni9

hain?? kuch samajh nahi aya  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

kisko kah rahay ho

----------


## manni9

tumhe uncle  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by manni9 @ Fri Dec 02, 2005 11:16 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Fri Dec 02, 2005 2:14 pm
> 
> ...


off course me sirf jokes hi kertta hoon but iss ka yeh mutlb nahi hea m not the best  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sporadic

Beta main yeh kah raha hoon k 
Saaaaaar na phoonko apnay dil ka

----------


## Kainaat

Yeh joke tha Manni  :Big Grin:  pehle nahin :wink:

----------


## Sporadic

manni zara ulti khopdi ka hai,

----------


## Qambar

Hain MANNI :trolly;

----------


## Kainaat

zara :thinking;

Mujhe to khopri hi gayab lagti hai :rolling;

----------


## Sporadic

:rolling;

----------


## manni9

> Beta main yeh kah raha hoon k 
> Saaaaaar na phoonko apnay dil ka


Uncle eng main hi likh dain shayed kuch samajh aajae  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

> Originally Posted by Sporadic @ Tue Nov 29, 2005 4:56 am
> 
> I love my love
> Sweet, shy, and innocent.
> 
> 
> Sporadic I bet My love is maasoomer than your's :ye; :ye; :wink:


Iss baat ki bet main aap say lagata hoon k my love is meri much innocent than yours

condition yeh hai k aap ka love bhi koi human being ho, koi pet na ho tou,

haan yeh bhi ho sakta hai k aap ka love aap ki grand parents main say ho. phir muamla ulta ho sakta hai.

kiunki mera love tou meri sweet heart hai, aur woh bohat innocent hai. as compared to the poeple around her of her age.

----------


## Qambar

> Originally Posted by Sporadic @ Fri Dec 02, 2005 2:27 pm
> 
> Beta main yeh kah raha hoon k 
> Saaaaaar na phoonko apnay dil ka
> 
> 
> Uncle eng main hi likh dain shayed kuch samajh aajae


Is terah ki batain ki batain aapko kab samajh aatin hain :wink:

----------


## Roshni

> Originally Posted by Roshni @ Thu Dec 01, 2005 11:22 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Sporadic @ Tue Nov 29, 2005 4:56 am
> 
> ...


yup u got that right, my love is my masoom si baby cat :ye; or us k baray main kya kahun
masoomiyat or khubsoorti ka haseeeeeeeeeen imtizaaj :ye;

----------


## Roshni

> Originally Posted by manni9 @ 2nd December 2005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Sporadic @ Fri Dec 02, 2005 2:27 pm
> 
> ...


hanh Qambar is right jo wo kabhi kabhi hi hota hai 
:rolling;

----------


## Qambar

kabhi kabhi meray dil main khayal aata hai :dj;

----------


## Roshni

k Qamber ko banaya kyun gaya hai akhir???

----------


## Qambar

nahin yeh ho nahin sakta :dj;

----------


## manni9

Qamber ko Akhel aajaee hmmmmm,Ho nahi sktta la lalaala  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

> Qamber ko Akhel aajaee hmmmmm,Ho nahi sktta la lalaala


pehli martaba manni ne koi theek baat ki hai, mubarak ho :ye; :combat;

----------


## manni9

aur aap kub karin gi koi theek baath ??
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Roshni

jab jab tum ghalat kehte ho

----------


## manni9

that means ke not in this janam  :Wink:

----------


## Roshni

nahi matlab whenever u speaks :ye; :P

----------


## manni9

lol she is a dreamer she is a dreamer :P

----------


## Roshni

kaun Reshma?

----------


## manni9

no Shubo :P

----------


## Roshni

acha Shubo, main samjhi Shubo :rolling;

----------


## manni9

n wat re u laughting @ :s

----------


## Roshni

aap per nahi Shubo per has rahi hun :ye;

----------


## manni9

u means ke apnna aap per :P
ps brb

----------


## Roshni

Manni aap pagal hain, kam az kam naam to parna ana chahiye.

----------


## manni9

tou tum hi tou shubo ho,shubo :P

----------


## Muzna

yah shubo koun hai

----------


## manni9

lol lol lol
Yeh Roshni jee ka nick hea  :Big Grin:

----------


## Muzna

ohhh acha i see i see

----------


## manni9

yap yap  :Big Grin: 
kesa acha nick hea na  :Big Grin:

----------


## Muzna

wakai koi shuk nahi

----------

